# Ibew Local 332-Apprentice



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

manucharlie2 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just need some help or some info.
> thought this would be a good place to start.
> ...




Call the JATC tomorrow, ask them when interviews are scheduled. They may not have them scheduled yet.Dress nice, but not overkill. In my opinion, something like dockers for pants, perhaps some type of collared shirt, button- down or golf-type. No tie necessary.

As for questions, can' t say. Search this forum for "apprentice interview" .you should find hours of reading on the topic.

Good luck.


----------



## manucharlie2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help



ibuzzard said:


> Call the JATC tomorrow, ask them when interviews are scheduled. They may not have them scheduled yet.Dress nice, but not overkill. In my opinion, something like dockers for pants, perhaps some type of collared shirt, button- down or golf-type. No tie necessary.
> 
> As for questions, can' t say. Search this forum for "apprentice interview" .you should find hours of reading on the topic.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

There are a million topics on this forum on the subject. It seems to come through about once a week


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Good place to join the IBEW Local 332. One thing for sure they will ask is why do you want to become an electrician. Also just be confident on all your answers. Let them know that being Union is the best way to go. Good luck and maybe ill see you out on the field.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

manucharlie2 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just need some help or some info.
> thought this would be a good place to start.
> ...


Congratulations ! I hope 332 has more work than a lot of other locals these days , or my question to them would be " is your bench sanded and lacquered , because I hate splinters ! " just kidding , but layoffs are a fact of life for an IBEW worker . I never thought the phrase " sittin at the hall , waitin on a call " would be as true as it has been last year . Work hard , learn a lot , and give a hard days work for your wages . Anything above that isn't appreciated not will it save you when layoff are imminent . Trust me , I know ! Once this still sagging economy gets going again , there should be plenty of work for all of us for years to come , hopefully ! Good luck brother !


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Plenty of work in 332. My apprentice son will be at the 49's stadium for the next year or so. Other son and I each are very busy for our contractors. If you are a real worker, you will be able to stay busy, most likely.


----------

